# Had to leave my wife and 2 kids she says she doesnt love anymore ??



## dlg1046 (Nov 16, 2010)

Last week my wife told me that she didn't love me any more ! we have been together for 8 years and married for 2 1/2 . We have 2 kids 4 & 8 years old . The 4 year old is our own and the 8year old is from her previous relationship . We got together when he was only 3 months old after she found out her previous partner was having an affair . We have always had a very fun and happy relationship but the last 2 years have been hard . We had a business go under and i had to go bankrupt and i was out of work for 1 year and have now been working part time . She has also found out who she thought was her dad isnt her real dad and her mum isn't helping her to find out who is . On top of this she has also had smalll breakdown . I love and care for her and the kids so much and can't bear to leave them and be apart from them . I realise that i had to leave the home and hopefully give her some time and space and hope that maybe she might realise that she does miss me , i hope she does . i have spoken to friends and family and they all seem to be at a loss as to why , but she is seeming to be adament that that is how she feels and can't see her self changing her mind . i asked her to go to relate but isn't willing to , i went on my own they were very helpful but have no way of fixing anything unless i can get her to go .She wont really open up to me and talk to me and give me any good reasons , the only thing she has said is that where i have been out of work she finds i am around the house and feels a bit suffocated by me , but i desperatley don't want to lose her . i think i have done the right thing to have moved out at the moment as i think things would of only got worse if i stayed , i pray that she will have a change of heart , it is the hardest thing i have ever done .


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds like your marital problems coincided with your financial problems. Six years with money, all is well, two years struggling and she finds you unacceptable? She had a 3 month old child when you two hooked up? Probably needed financial assistance? Does she have what it takes to be a partner through thick or thin? If not, do you really want her back?


----------

